# Video showing stacking and conformation



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Click here!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Cool!!!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Thats great. There was one at the end who had great motion and my pup had that early on and now moves really lazy. LOL


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Do yourself a favor and watch the "gating German shepherd" that
comes up after it is finished a greatest moving German GSD ever.



Click here


----------

